# dunlop direzza star spec opinions??



## oll' yeller05 (Jul 22, 2011)

has anyone mounted theis on their goat b4??? if so how are they

thanks


----------



## Sporaclic (May 6, 2006)

they are AWESOME
the run real wide on there sizing for the record.
They grip outstanding. They dont ever squeel and never want to let go if you have a good suspension as well.
There tire life is actually pretty good for the TYPE of tire they are.

They are pricey.

My nt05 nittos have similar grip but because they run narrow she understeers to much now. Also, they came practically bald brand new.. i was not happy when i seen that for nearly the same amount as the dunlops.

nt05 is still a great tire but it would take a 255 nt05 to keep up with a 245 dunlop up front
(they dont actually make a 255 in the nittos im just using it as a comparison)

also i dont know what your installing them on rim wise but if you have issues clearing your strut with other 245s you might want to consider a 235 dunlop.. seriously, they run THAT wide.
Put it this way..
a set of 245/265 dunlops stacked beside a set of 245/275 nt05 nittos the dunlops sit a solid 2 inches higher and the nittos should technically be bigger if you go by tire size on the sidewall. (this is an all 4 tires stacked on top of each other comparison)


----------

